# ZebraLight - Should I wait?



## bradthebold (Jun 17, 2013)

I have narrowed my choices down to either an H51FW or an H600FW for an everyday/camping light. 

The H51FW is backordered and they said it should ship in a few weeks if I order now. I was pretty set on this light until I looked more at the H600FW. I didn't think the extra price of the light and batteries would be worth it, but you get a lot more output and much longer run times. That is out of stock though, so I'm not sure what that means.

I've read about H52 rumors from over 6 months ago, and more recent ones about this or an updated H51. Should I wait for this? I'm not in a hurry and don't want to buy an H51 for an update/H52 to come out shortly after.

Is there going to be an update to the H600 or will it come back in stock?

Then I'm just trying to decide between 18650's and Eneloops. 18650's would be for flashlights only, but the chargers look cheap. Eneloops could be used in other devices as well, but the Maha C9000 charger is expensive and looks like the cheapest decent one that charges around 1A and has independent channels.

Edit: the Armytek looks like it might be an option as well. 5500k might be a little too blue, but if actually comes into stock it could be a good choice.


----------



## Norm (Jun 17, 2013)

:welcome:

Your duplicate thread has been deleted.

Norm


----------



## rojos (Jun 17, 2013)

I think you should wait. We're in a transition period going from first to second gen Cree XP and XM emitters and there should be updates coming up over the next few months.


----------



## Knight_Light (Jun 17, 2013)

bradthebold said:


> I have narrowed my choices down to either an H51FW or an H600FW for an everyday/camping light.
> 
> The H51FW is backordered and they said it should ship in a few weeks if I order now. I was pretty set on this light until I looked more at the H600FW. I didn't think the extra price of the light and batteries would be worth it, but you get a lot more output and much longer run times. That is out of stock though, so I'm not sure what that means.
> 
> ...


I EDC headlamps all the time and do a considerable amount of camping. I am also familiar with all of the lights you mentioned. Having said that I will throw out a few personal opinions and data points that might be helpful.

As far as EDCing all of the lights that you mention will be excellent. I do not know how weight or size sensitive you are, but if you are not very sensitive I would not use EDC as a criteria for selection since all of them will do very well in that capacity.

I would focus more on the camping capabilities if you are getting only one headlamp. The H51FW although a very fine headlamp just lacks the higher light levels that sometimes you may prefer in hiking and camping situations. The only positive aspect is that it runs on AA’s. So if you have a lot of gear that runs on AA’s it’s nice to have your power source somewhat interchangeable. However if that is not the case then there really is no advantage to the H51FW. I would also look into the Spark AA headlamps. More output AA battery source.

You really can’t go wrong with the Zebra Light H600 or the Armytek Wizard Pro both good headlamps. Having used both of them I would take the Armytek hands-down. Better run times & higher outputs and the ability to use unprotected cells. Having said that I have no idea when Armytek will actually be available for sale and Zebra Light is notorious for not being in stock.

As far as considering costs. For AA’s you can get 4 Eneloops for $11 and a good quality smart charger for about $35. 18650 can be had for $17 for a pair and a good-quality charger for around $35-$45. So if you are talking in finances the 18650 set up edges out the AA set up in terms of how much stored energy you can carry around with you (5 Eneloops = 12Wh, 18650 = 12.5Wh).


----------



## jonathanluu2 (Jun 18, 2013)

The above replies do a good job of elaborating on your lighting dilemma. As for the charger, I did a lot of research on them and finally settled on the Nitecore Intelecharger because it was relatively inexpensive, had a warranty, got good reviews as far as the charging cycle (keeps the batteries nice and happy), and most importantly, could charge NiMH’s AND LiIons. HKJ has a personal website that reviews many, many chargers, among other things. There are other, very good chargers out there. My personal choice mandated that I had a charger that could handle both battery chemistries. 
Best of luck with finding a fantastic headlamp and :welcome:

J.Thread


----------



## markr6 (Jun 18, 2013)

Zebralight is a hard one to wait for (Q50, S5310, many out of stocks, etc), so I would suggest getting any variant of the H51 or H600 that suits you, if in stock. They are both great lights for camping, running, whatever. I really want an H52w, but I've been waiting for over a year! Who knows when it will actually be made. In the meantime, I've been enjoying my H51w and putting it to use.


----------



## Knight_Light (Jun 18, 2013)

markr6 said:


> Zebralight is a hard one to wait for (Q50, S5310, many out of stocks, etc), so I would suggest getting any variant of the H51 or H600 that suits you, if in stock. They are both great lights for camping, running, whatever. I really want an H52w, but I've been waiting for over a year! Who knows when it will actually be made. In the meantime, I've been enjoying my H51w and putting it to use.


 I agree that they are both great lights. But how do you make the H51w work in a camping and even running scenario. I understand you can use any amount of light to get a task done but I am talking about comfortable situations. And I understand that things change once you've had time to adapt to a dark environment. But that is not always the case when you are in a camping and especially running scenario. I know the H51w can put out 172 lm but at that level you don't even get an hours worth of runtime. And although you can probably function on 86 lm for those tasks it's just not a comfortable level of light unless you get your night vision.


----------



## bradthebold (Jun 18, 2013)

Ok. I think I will wait for the new round of lights to come out and I'll probably go with an 18650 one. I can get a lot more output if I need, or much longer run times at a comparable output levels compared to a AA light. How does the discharge rate and number of charge cycles of 18650's compare to Eneloops though?


----------



## markr6 (Jun 18, 2013)

Knight_Light said:


> I agree that they are both great lights. But how do you make the H51w work in a camping and even running scenario. I understand you can use any amount of light to get a task done but I am talking about comfortable situations. And I understand that things change once you've had time to adapt to a dark environment. But that is not always the case when you are in a camping and especially running scenario. I know the H51w can put out 172 lm but at that level you don't even get an hours worth of runtime. And although you can probably function on 86 lm for those tasks it's just not a comfortable level of light unless you get your night vision.



Here's what I've used them for, specifically (and comfortably/safely):

*H51w *(with frosted diffuser film for more flood)
- navigating around camp
- cooking
- setting up hammock and digging thru backpack
- reading before bed
- getting up in middle of night

*H600w *(again, with diffuser film)
- running
- hiking (it's nice to have a ton of light, especially when unfamiliar with the area)
- cycling, but I still like to have a fixed light on handle bar
- and of course, while you can do all the H51w activities with the H600 it's sometimes nice to have the smaller H51w.


----------



## Knight_Light (Jun 18, 2013)

markr6 said:


> Here's what I've used them for, specifically (and comfortably/safely):
> 
> H51w (with frosted diffuser film for more flood)
> - navigating around camp
> ...


 
See that was my point exactly, maybe it just did not come across that way. I would use those two lights almost the same way. But that’s my point is that the H51w would not cut it as the only headlamp for camping and running. Whereas the H600 can do both. So if you are going to pick one headlamp as a do it all you almost kind of have to go with the H600.


----------



## Knight_Light (Jun 18, 2013)

bradthebold said:


> Ok. How does the discharge rate and number of charge cycles of 18650's compare to Eneloops though?


 Let’s assume you are responsible and take good care of your cells. Under real-world scenarios you would get somewhere around 300 good cycles out of the 18650 and you would probably get around 500 good cycles out of the Eneloops. Under ideal circumstances you can probably get 500 good cycles out of the 18650 and about 1200 out of the Eneloops.

Having said that keep in mind that in terms of portable stored energy 5 Eneloops = 18650.


----------



## elbowtko (Jun 18, 2013)

markr6 said:


> Zebralight is a hard one to wait for (Q50, S5310, many out of stocks, etc), so I would suggest getting any variant of the H51 or H600 that suits you, if in stock. They are both great lights for camping, running, whatever. I really want an H52w, but I've been waiting for over a year! Who knows when it will actually be made. In the meantime, I've been enjoying my H51w and putting it to use.



I have also been waiting for the H52, I recently sent an email to their rep and they say they had no future plans as of yet for a H52, where as others have reported they passed R&D etc...Who knows, they are all rumors but it does seem logical for them to announce plans for it sometime in the next decade... 

I really want one because 2 weeks after buying a H51w, I lost it at a hike, and can't bring myself to buy another one unless it is a significant upgrade.

So HURRY UP ZEBRALIGHT!


----------



## Knight_Light (Jun 18, 2013)

If I had $100 for every time I heard somebody on the forums say "Hurry Up Zebra Light".


----------



## bradthebold (Jun 18, 2013)

The Wizard Pro looks pretty amazing - 250lm for 7 1/2 hours. The H51 can't come anywhere close to competing with that. It's build quality looks great too. The only concerning thing I've seen so far is the temps it produces. 111 - 125F on high/mode 4 - I wonder if that's too hot to hold/have on your head for long term use. I'll have to wait and see how warm the color is and how floody it is too.


----------



## Knight_Light (Jun 18, 2013)

bradthebold said:


> The Wizard Pro looks pretty amazing - 250lm for 7 1/2 hours. The H51 can't come anywhere close to competing with that. It's build quality looks great too. The only concerning thing I've seen so far is the temps it produces. 111 - 125F on high/mode 4 - I wonder if that's too hot to hold/have on your head for long term use. I'll have to wait and see how warm the color is and how floody it is too.


 One of my favorite modes is probably the 250 lm, especially for night hiking. Mode 4 is definitely uncomfortable to hold in the hand but not unbearable. When you say "too hot for long-term use", what do you mean by that? Comfort wise to the user or damaging to the light?


----------



## bradthebold (Jun 18, 2013)

I just mean comfortable to the user. Based on your tests, it looks like the light can handle a lot.

I've never had a good light before though, so I'm not sure what 250 or 500lm looks like or what I would need.

How floody is it for around the house or camping setup use compared to a floody ZL version? Is the color a normal cool blue, or is it a little warmer, closer to neutral white?


----------



## Knight_Light (Jun 18, 2013)

bradthebold said:


> I just mean comfortable to the user. Based on your tests, it looks like the light can handle a lot.
> 
> I've never had a good light before though, so I'm not sure what 250 or 500lm looks like or what I would need.
> 
> How floody is it for around the house or camping setup use compared to a floody ZL version? Is the color a normal cool blue, or is it a little warmer, closer to neutral white?


 Unless you are wearing gloves I don’t think you would be comfortable in the hand for prolonged use. In a headband I think it would be fine.

As far as your second comment. What’s even more confusing is that 250 lm in one light might look totally different in another (talking about perceived brightness). But for the most part 250 lm is plenty of light for me. And although you can tell the difference between 500 lm and 250 lm on the same light it’s not as dramatic as you would think. It’s not like twice as bright (not even close).

The Armytek is not as floody as the zebra light floody version. But it does have a nice beam that is good for both around the house and for a campground as well as for night hiking and picking up trails. If you are looking at anything but a white wall and beyond 5 feet there basically is no hotspot.

I received the cool version which is slightly on the warmer side. I don’t know how the production models will run because what I received are the preproduction.


----------



## stevieo (Jun 18, 2013)

BrightGuy site indicates new version of ZL H600 due July. I can hold out to buy the new version in cool white without flood just like my SC600 Mk II cool white which is plenty floody for my needs & I prefer the 18650 bat & like the ZL UI.


----------



## bradthebold (Jun 20, 2013)

After reading a bunch more, I think I just want to go with a flood light since most things I'll be dealing with are within 20ft. Right now I think I'm leaning towards an H602w if they ever come out and I could augment it with an 18650 spot+spill handheld light or maybe another headlamp if needed. Or I may just go with an updated H600fw or the wide Armytek wizard. It's hard to find comparison shots of throw/flood.


----------



## Knight_Light (Jun 20, 2013)

bradthebold said:


> After reading a bunch more, I think I just want to go with a flood light since most things I'll be dealing with are within 20ft. Right now I think I'm leaning towards an H602w if they ever come out and I could augment it with an 18650 spot+spill handheld light or maybe another headlamp if needed. Or I may just go with an updated H600fw or the wide Armytek wizard. It's hard to find comparison shots of throw/flood.


I think you are making the right decision to go with a flood if your primary tasks are going to be within 20 feet. But remember some floods are different from others. The most flood you can get from a light would probably be from one with a naked emitter. But if you go with this type of set up you will need to get a headlamp with higher lumens to get the same amount of brightness on an object then one with less flood (tighter beam pattern). If runtime is not a major concern for you then you can go with the pure flood and just run it at higher levels. One of the best pure flood headlamps I have ever seen in this price range is from Spark.

If you decide to go with the Armytek, my advice is you choose the regular wizard and not the wide. I have used both and prefer the regular.


----------



## DIΩDΣ (Jun 22, 2013)

Knight_Light said:


> See that was my point exactly, maybe it just did not come across that way. I would use those two lights almost the same way. But that’s my point is that the H51w would not cut it as the only headlamp for camping and running. Whereas the H600 can do both. So if you are going to pick one headlamp as a do it all you almost kind of have to go with the H600.



Camping and running cover a broad range, and some people prefer more or less light than others. My h51w covers everything that you say it can't. I use mine for camping and running. I have a much brighter light but typically only bring my H51w. For camping its fine, for hiking it depends. For well established trail it's fine. If you're bushwhacking in the dark (!?!) or following a more difficult trail, then I'd be looking at the H600 or what some do is carry a handheld for throw. I've yet to hike at night so it's of little concern to me. I enjoy hiking when I have views, and tend to sleep at night. Maybe this is no longer the norm? Lol. 

I really want one of the H600's but just can't justify the extra expense (including batts and charger) when my H51 is doing so well. A lot of the petzl and black diamond etc lights i often see on the trail arent as bright as the H51. I love AA, so flexible and easy to come by. You forget or loose your 18650s and your screwed. Of course most of us use eneloops but dont forget you can get em in lithium or alkaline too. My camera runs on AA, GPS, flashlights, and steripen. I plan on getting an AA to USB adapter too just incase I need to charge or run a USB device. For a short weekend I can just bring one set of batteries and rotate them through whatever device I needed. 

And I rarely ever use high. For my typical runs or around the camp one of the mediums. If I'm running a rocky or rooty trail then one of the lower high settings. 

I'd still love to get a 600... Just not in a big hurry and will probably hold off until the next gen comes out.


----------



## Cereal_Killer (Jun 22, 2013)

jonathanluu2 said:


> ... most importantly, could charge NiMH’s AND LiIons...
> J.Thread


I would HIGHLY RECOMMEND that you reconsider using the nitecore to charge your niMH's. it is a great Li-ion charger (I had the v1 for a long time and actually just got the v2) however neither have an sort of termination for NiMH's and in that sense they are no more than a "dumb" charger. It continue to add more and more energy to NiMH's and that's a very bad thing to do to them. 

I agree its a great Li-ion charger and at $25 you won't beat it for a 4 bay charger, but I absolutely would not charge NiMH's in it. Fwiw I use an Accupower IQ-328. It's about the same price as the La Crosse offerings and is capable of charging up to 1800mAh (on 2 slots at a time, or 1000mAh on all 4).


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm still wondering why they abandoned the CR123 lights... When the H31 came out it took several months before the H51 came out. Well the H502 came and went and there was no version of the H302 we were supposed to see. Now on ZL's comparison page, there is no listing for either a H32 or H302.


----------



## Knight_Light (Jun 23, 2013)

Beacon of Light said:


> I'm still wondering why they abandoned the CR123 lights... When the H31 came out it took several months before the H51 came out. Well the H502 came and went and there was no version of the H302 we were supposed to see. Now on ZL's comparison page, there is no listing for either a H32 or H302.


 If I had to take a guess it is that the demand for them has dropped as the difference between AA and CR123 has narrowed when it comes to generating higher lumens.


----------



## Knight_Light (Jun 23, 2013)

DIΩDΣ;4230116 said:


> I've yet to hike at night so it's of little concern to me. I enjoy hiking when I have views, and tend to sleep at night. Maybe this is no longer the norm? Lol.


 You should try hiking at night. You get to see and hear a totally different environment. Some of the same breathtaking views take on a whole new dimension at night. Plus it’s a good skill set to have even if thats something you didn’t enjoy doing just in case you ever have to. I personally love it.



DIΩDΣ;4230116 said:


> I love AA, so flexible and easy to come by. You forget or loose your 18650s and your screwed. Of course most of us use eneloops but dont forget you can get em in lithium or alkaline too. My camera runs on AA, GPS, flashlights, and steripen. I plan on getting an AA to USB adapter too just incase I need to charge or run a USB device. For a short weekend I can just bring one set of batteries and rotate them through whatever device I needed.


 I love AA as well for the same reasons you mentioned. I always carry an extra light which is AA as a backup. But also look at it this way 5 AA = 18650 in the amount of energy stored. So by bringing one 18650 you now have more AA’s for your other gear. Remember if you are trying to conserve and save on weight little things like that add up. So if you are going on multi week trips it ends up being a big difference.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm sure people would still prefer the smaller form factor of a CR123 light though. To be honest the original H30 is one of my favorites if only for the ultra small size. The H31 was a modest increase in size almost to the size of the original H50 (AA) light. With headlamps, smaller IS definitely BETTER!!! Still shaking my head about that Xtar headlamp monstrosity. It makes the H600 look like a keychain light in comparison.



Knight_Light said:


> If I had to take a guess it is that the demand for them has dropped as the difference between AA and CR123 has narrowed when it comes to generating higher lumens.


----------



## Knight_Light (Jun 23, 2013)

Beacon of Light said:


> With headlamps, smaller IS definitely BETTER!!! Still shaking my head about that Xtar headlamp monstrosity. It makes the H600 look like a keychain light in comparison.


 I cannot really comment on the Xtar headlamp since I have not had any hands-on experience with it. But looking at it in comparison to other headlamps there definitely seems to be a lot of real estate wasted (maybe my opinion will change when I have hands-on experience with them). But then again I am not that size sensitive (within limits of course) and consider H600 pretty small and usable. I absolutely love the Spark headlamps and they are even beefier than the H600.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 24, 2013)

Knight_Light said:


> You should try hiking at night. You get to see and hear a totally different environment. Some of the same breathtaking views take on a whole new dimension at night. Plus it’s a good skill set to have even if thats something you didn’t enjoy doing just in case you ever have to. I personally love it.



+1! I specifically plan all my backpacking trips to START in the dark. With a 3+hr drive time, by the time I arrive at the trailhead it's at least 9:30PM. I love getting into the middle of nowhere in a new spot, then waking up and seeing where I set up camp while having my coffee the next morning.

For the record I've used my H51 a lot for night hikes. Hell, I've used my crappy Black Diamond headlamp for several years around 2005 or so and it worked fine. We've just gotten really spoiled!


----------



## Knight_Light (Jun 24, 2013)

markr6 said:


> I love getting into the middle of nowhere in a new spot, then waking up and seeing where I set up camp while having my coffee the next morning.


 
The only problem I’ve ever had with that is that in the morning you will walk around the campsite and find a much better spot not too far away. Hate when that happens. lol


----------



## Knight_Light (Jun 24, 2013)

The point I was originally trying to make is that you can definitely get the task done with a minimum amount of light output but it is a lot more convenient and enjoyable if you can attain the light level that you prefer. So if you are going to be getting only one headlamp, and it will be utilized for camping and night hiking you might as well get the H600 as it gives you a lot more options to fine-tune to your preferences.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 24, 2013)

Knight_Light said:


> The only problem I’ve ever had with that is that in the morning you will walk around the campsite and find a much better spot not too far away. Hate when that happens. lol


 LOL exactly!!!!



Knight_Light said:


> The point I was originally trying to make is that you can definitely get the task done with a minimum amount of light output but it is a lot more convenient and enjoyable if you can attain the light level that you prefer. So if you are going to be getting only one headlamp, and it will be utilized for camping and night hiking you might as well get the H600 as it gives you a lot more options to fine-tune to your preferences.



That's probably the main reason I got the H600 - for running. While the H51 was pretty good, I was just killing the battery evey run by using high the whole time. Always nice to have more light!


----------



## bradthebold (Jun 24, 2013)

The more I read, the harder the choice becomes. It seems like an H600(w) with possible diffuser tape would be the best all around light. Or another idea was an H602w that would be better for close range and an SC600 mkii for further things. 

It seems like there is a lot of hate about the SC600's green/purple tint though. And then there is a pretty big brightness difference in pictures between the cool and neutral white versions. Some models the cool white is significantly brighter. And some models the neutral white is really yellow; there seems to be a lot of variability in how yellow the neutral white is depending on the model.

Also, how does the SC600 compare to the H600? The old SC600 has the same turbo output as the H600, so it seems like if you have one you don't need the other?

And should I wait for an XM-L2 light? The new SC600 doesn't have it, but it's brighter than the mki.

I think I'm leaning towards waiting for an updated H600 or H600w depending on how yellow it is with some diffuser tape as the best all around light. And I don't really want to spend $300+ to get 2 lights, batteries, and a charger.


----------



## Knight_Light (Jun 24, 2013)

bradthebold said:


> It seems like there is a lot of hate about the SC600's green/purple tint though. And then there is a pretty big brightness difference in pictures between the cool and neutral white versions. Some models the cool white is significantly brighter. And some models the neutral white is really yellow; there seems to be a lot of variability in how yellow the neutral white is depending on the model.


 
I do not dispute the tints or anything else but bear in mind that people don’t all use the same settings when taking pictures. Some pictures may not be an accurate representation of the actual beam. Some pictures may look brighter than others because of the settings on the camera not necessarily the lights.



bradthebold said:


> Also, how does the SC600 compare to the H600? The old SC600 has the same turbo output as the H600, so it seems like if you have one you don't need the other?
> 
> And should I wait for an XM-L2 light? The new SC600 doesn't have it, but it's brighter than the mki.


 
Let me give you my two cents on the subject. 


You will probably be using the lower to middle levels most of the time.
Visually there is almost no difference between 900 lm and 750 lm.
A headlamp can do 95% of the tasks that a flashlight can. A flashlight would be lucky to do half the things a headlamp can do.
 
If you do not want to or cannot own 2 lights then I would suggest you get the headlamp. You can EDC the H600 and then take it camping later on. 



bradthebold said:


> I think I'm leaning towards waiting for an updated H600 or H600w depending on how yellow it is with some diffuser tape as the best all around light. And I don't really want to spend $300+ to get 2 lights, batteries, and a charger.


If your choice is to wait then keep in mind it may be a very long one from past experiences with zebra light releasing new models.


----------



## bradthebold (Jun 24, 2013)

Yeah, tint, spill, and brightness are hard to capture in videos, so I'm not sure what to expect. The thing that was worrying me about the SC600 was people were saying it looked worse than the pictures they were posting.

I think I will go with an H600 and some diffuser film. That seems like the best all-around light for most situations. I just need to decide if I want neutral or cool white. Everyone seems to love neutral white, but pictures and videos show the cool white looks significantly brighter and some pics show the neutral as pretty yellow. Going with an 18650 light instead of a AA light gives me extra output though, so I'll have to see.

The other thing is that H600's are out of stock, so I would have to wait just to get one at all, let alone an updated one.


----------



## Knight_Light (Jun 24, 2013)

bradthebold said:


> I think I will go with an H600 and some diffuser film. That seems like the best all-around light for most situations. I just need to decide if I want neutral or cool white. Everyone seems to love neutral white, but pictures and videos show the cool white looks significantly brighter and some pics show the neutral as pretty yellow. Going with an 18650 light instead of a AA light gives me extra output though, so I'll have to see


 Let me ask you this question. Most of the time how far away are you going to be looking at things? Because if it's not that far you can just get a pure or mostly flood headlamp.


----------



## jonathanluu2 (Jun 25, 2013)

Cereal_Killer said:


> I would HIGHLY RECOMMEND that you reconsider using the nitecore to charge your niMH's. it is a great Li-ion charger (I had the v1 for a long time and actually just got the v2) however neither have any sort of termination for NiMH's and in that sense they are no more than a "dumb" charger. It continue to add more and more energy to NiMH's and that's a very bad thing to do to them.



I have not seen much evidence to support this statement, both personally, or on this forum. However, perhaps you have some further insights on this charger that could be brought to light?

I politely disagree with your statement and ask that inquiring minds on the subject of chargers take this to the appropriate forum subheading.

Now, back to the main event about Zebralight!

J.Throw


----------



## bradthebold (Jun 25, 2013)

Knight_Light said:


> Let me ask you this question. Most of the time how far away are you going to be looking at things? Because if it's not that far you can just get a pure or mostly flood headlamp.



I would imagine most things would only be ~15ft away, which seems like the limit of the H502, so the H602 should be a little more. I would think that this would be the range for most people though, just dealing with things in front of you, unless you're running/hiking, but it doesn't seem like many people go for no reflector lights. If I did need further throw, then I wouldn't have it though. The only thing I can think of right now that would require more throw would be trying to find a camp spot in the dark though.


----------



## Knight_Light (Jun 25, 2013)

bradthebold said:


> I would imagine most things would only be ~15ft away, which seems like the limit of the H502, so the H602 should be a little more. I would think that this would be the range for most people though, just dealing with things in front of you, unless you're running/hiking, but it doesn't seem like many people go for no reflector lights. If I did need further throw, then I wouldn't have it though. The only thing I can think of right now that would require more throw would be trying to find a camp spot in the dark though.


 
I had a gut feeling your answer would be what you wrote. My advice is to avoid anything to do with taping and get yourself a H600F. With 400 lm at your disposal you should be able to make it out to about 75 feet without a problem. If you are going camping you should have a backup like anyway, you can make that more of a thrower. Or you can look at some of the Spark headlamps which have the ability to unscrew the bezel and change the beams from a thrower to a flood.


----------

